# Comanche Photo Thread



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Hopefully I will be out and riding Com more, this is our third ride in three weeks. He is fat and lazy, so I hope to improve his fitness as long as the weather quits raining!

24th February 2009

We had more rain last night so the arena was worse than yesterday. Dad trimmed Kai's back feet, he was perfect for him. Rode Comanche. He was a pain in the butt. He hates mud and we had the centre of the arena to work in, but one side was muddy. He was acting soooo lazy, a step backward from when I last rode him, but I blame the mud cause he really hates it. We just trotted, lots. He didn't slip anywhere but I didn't want to risk a canter in the mud with his track record.

So we started with a walk around the paddock through puddles then came into the arena








And we trot








































So exhausted after 20 minutes of walk trot, he tires me out









So now lets pray no more rain until next week!!!


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

-Prays- lol

Gorgeous horse btw


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

prettyy !


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You are back in Australia? Its good you get to work your horses but must be hard. 
I hate the mud as well, fortunately it has been extremely dry here. You both are looking good even if he was being a brat he's such a pretty pony.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

27th February 2009

Rode Com this afternoon. He is such a jerk. I caught him while he was grazing with Kai out the back of the arena, so calm and serene, but when I ride him towards the back of the arena he acts like the boogie man is going to get him! After being so good the last couple of rides and then such a jerk today it was so frustrating. So he started off lazy but ogling at the back, then bolted on me twice when I asked for canter, then he settles after I yelled at him and was going so perfect so I asked for canter again, no issues, and he was really good. So onto crappy photos, I had the camera on the wrong setting so the pics are rather soft looking...
Walky








Canter, after he bolted, he was a little high strung...








Still a little high strung








Calming down
















Canter this way was much better and calmer








Calming down
























So hopefully next time I ride he has all that spazzyness out of him.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow great pic's. He looks a little fat in some of them.  You have great posture, just so you know. -crosses finger for you- I hate the rain too, It is keeping me from going to my horse riding lessons...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

2nd March 2009

Worked all day came home and rode Comanche. Glad I chose him today haha, he was actually pretty good. He didn't bolt once! Yay! He was dead lazy but well behaved which I am happy about. We did sooooo much trot to warm up, lots of big laps of the arena, then 20 metre circles then serpentines. Then he got a break and we did some half pass at walk which he was pretty good at, then tried trot but he was being so lazy so it didn't work very well, hehe. we also had some canter. He is rather unbalanced but seeing as he didn't bolt I let him just canter. Then afterwards we had some fun canters outside of the arena through the paddock cause most of the puddles have dried up, hooray!
So a couple pics, mum wasn't out there for too long cause she had things to do so...

Half pass right
















Eep, my aids are kinda over exaggerated








Trot right








Canter right
















Trot left








Canter left









Thats all folks...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

4th March 2009

Comanche day! It didn't rain today, woo so I rode after work. Com is really giving my legs a work out, big fat lazy bones! He was pretty good besides being lazy, no bolting or shying, yay! Mum came out and took a couple pics while we warmed up...

Trotting
































Canter
















Back to lazy trot
















cont


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Canter other side








Then we had a little canter out of the arena to relax








Here we come!








And up the bank








And then a pose









We then worked on our walk/trot transitions and lots of bendy squiggly shapes again. Then I set up jumps for Kai tomorrow, I re made my grid from weeks ago cause the ground under it is dry finally, yay! So hopefully so rain tonight or tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

so lets back track seeing as I am online now...

6th March 2009

Rode Comanche after work and he was pretty good. He actually was quite forward and went straight into canter, no running into it yay! So lets just go to pics... dad was playing photographer today...
Walkies...








Twotting...








Just a funny timing and face pic








His canter was enjoyable
















We change direction








More fun canter








Still finding his balance but much better








Such a pretty boy








He worked hard








So cute


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

he's so cute i love him!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww what a cute guy!
x


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

16th March 2009

Comanche day today. He was really good, the ground was still rather wet so just walk/trot, didn't wanna risk canter on the slippery ground. So lets just look at pics cause there isn't much to chat about...
Was a little slow to start








But once he was warmed up he was quite lovely








Lots of small circles to get him bendy and changing direction
















Had a good forward walk








And pretty nice walk to trot transitions

































I did lots of sitting trot at the end, my thighs are so weak haha.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i am really not trying to be rude or pick a fight or anything, i'm just wondering, why are you so tight on your reins? i haven't taken lessons in a long time, and i've just ridden western two times this past week (not in a lesson) so i'm not really extremely experienced or anything, but my main problem when i rode (and i rode saddleseat) was that i kept my reins too tight.

i'm just wondering if you're supposed to keep them that tight and what the reason is. i know you're a great rider because i see you on here all the time and you look very experienced and have some great horses!

i'm really just asking a question, not trying to critique you on your riding.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Not a problem. In English we ride with a light hand to bit contact. So the reins are not tight as such, they are just holding a contact. Com has a nice relaxed mouth and I can just feel his mouth. Also I keep my elbows and shoulders nice and soft to move with Coms head as it bobs in the walk and canter so I am not catching him in the mouth, just keeping that nice contact. If anything I think my reins with Com can be a little long at times and I let him drag on my arms...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

18th March 2009

Com day. Work wasn't too bad today so I came home in a decent mood. Saddled Com up, mum had him groomed and ready for me, gotta love her! And Dad was photographer today, came out after we warmed up.
So Com was slow as usual to warm up and I decided to work on our transitions today. walk to trot to canter and back down. Once he realised what I was doing he was pretty good, at first he was a little sluggish and trying to run into the canter but he didn't take much to get over it...

Trotting
















Canter
















More trot








And canter








And trot

















The End


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous horse! I can't help but imagine what he looks like in western tack. Ha ha. He really is gorgeous, such a pretty neck and head, and those markings are to die for. :]


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

28th March 2009

Perfect day today and I had to work. But when I came home I saddled up Comanche and took him for a whirl  The ground was still quite wet so no cantering for his big soup bowl feet in the arena but we did lots of trotting and cantering outside the arena. Also I have the best mum ever, she washed Kai for me for the show tomorrow and he is all cute and fluffy and clean. Hope he can stay like that, he is rugged up tonight in a grassy yard but he will find something to get filthy on.

So here is Com's pics from todays ride courtesy of my father...
walk/trot? I dunno he was very slow to start








Stretching and scratching as we walk up and over the mound








Coming into the arena to work








Trot
















Cantering around








Being a big fat heavy head








Preparing for halt








And a spastic halt









We then did some half pass and leg yielding at a walk but dad had already gone back inside, the mozzies where hungry tonight. He was really good today and can't wait for the ground to dry up again!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

What a shame, the photos aren't appearing 
x


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

same here. it says 'Bandwidth Exceeded'


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry if you still can't see them  it is my monthly bandwidth which should be resetting itself very soon!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

they work now  great pics!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

11th April 2009

Today I rode Comanche. He went so well. I def think we will be going to the dressage at the end of May. We started with lots of walking, bending etc then trotted and did lots of transitions and bending. Then we had a little canter cause the ground felt pretty solid under him. Did both ways and he didn't bolt or freak at anything, yay! We practiced some turn on the forehand and before that he had a really good medium trot happening, best in ages! I wish my other camera wasn't broken so I could have seen a video of it, felt soooo good. Mum was not in a good mood and came out for like 5 minutes and took a couple pics. So nothing spectacular...
Trotting
























Lots of rubs cause he was soooo good.








Then taking a pic of the turn just isn't the same as a video but here we are going to the right...
















Thats it for today, the other ponies have been working hard so have the day off.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

11th April 2009

Com's ride today and he was a jerk. He started super laz-ee. So I asked for a canter after lots of boring walk/trot transitions and he shied like a spaz at nothing and did something to my thigh muscle, gah. So I was super ****ed and he was made to do another 20 minutes of medium trot. His random spooking is driving me crazy! Maybe he sees ghosts? Anyway, the spook did make him nice and energetic. So his pics...
Walk








Trot








Getting ready to shy during canter
















Then me all ****ed at him cause my thigh was killing me but I wanted him to keep cantering haha








Back to trot


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

14th April 2009

Rained last night so the paddock was all wet again  Saddled Comanche up and trashed the arena with him  Lots of walk and a little trot today, He was super lazy but I think the slippery ground was bothering him.

Walking
















Trotting
















Hitting every pole, lazy butt
















Funny pic of his tail as we are cooling out and coming down the mound.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

17th April 2009

So Com today, he had yesterday off and was nice and refreshed today. He was so wonderful, did about 15 minutes of walk warm up including leg yielding and turn on the forehand etc, then lots of trotting and walk transitions. We cantered a little today on the long sides and then a little around the short sides. We could actually use the full 60m by 20m today, yay for no rain! So mum came out as we were finishing up...

He was starting to get a little heavy in the hands :S
































Cranky pants


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

23rd April 2009

He has had about a week off, maybe 6 days, gah, stupid rain and work getting in the way haha. Anyway, he was quite lazy but I had lots of time to spend warming him up at a walk. Then popped into trot and oh geez what a fat lazy blob. I got him trotting ok after about 1/2 hour of walk and halt to trot transitions etc. Mum came and took a few pics for me...

I can hardly tell if he is trotting or walking, maybe he is standing still haha








Looking like he is about to freak at nothing








But he sure is cute


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

8th June 2009

Saddled up Com and walked him around a little. The ground was too slippery to risk trotting him as he slips on dewy grass even so I didn't want to take any risk.








He was being so unphotogenic hence his closed eyes and open mouth, what a beast








But I still luffs him


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

16th June 2009

It was freezing cold and windy so was kinda nervous about riding Comanche but he surprised me and was rather good! This pony always does the opposite of what you expect :S So we warmed up w/t/c, he was lazy until we cantered then he perked up and then I got off and modified the grid for him and he got rather excited but was in control so happy with him 

Plodding along like lazy blob he is








Wonky canter, felt better than it looks haha
















Blobby trots








I think he is just going to fall over and die








Canter the other way and again felt better than it looked








Perkier trot








Then craptastic jumping, just two x rails with a stride inbetween








He had to stretch for it








Sloppy knees!








cont...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Then he was really revved up and I am crappy my pants








Bunny hopping cause he canters, stops, jumps this time








And I am just a blob up there








So proud that he was a good boy and no spooking or bucking  He must be feeling better


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

4th July 2009

He had had about a week off, groan, but the crappy windy weather I didn't get a chance to ride earlier. He was surprisingly not too bad, not great but ah well. Didn't canter cause he was slipping at the trot in the muddy places so just a little w/t and then finished up.

Flipping out at his shadow as we walk over poles








Then doing them calmly








His trot was not too bad, me on the other hand, barf
















Doing his lip flapping :S









And that was it for him.


----------

